# Frame Compatibility 67 GTO



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

Long story short i need a new frame for my '67 GTO. I have a two part question here, first of all i am wondering if a different year frame will work with a different year body such as a 64-66 frame under my 67. I am not looking to be all original with the car, in fact very far from it, and i am also not worried about any slight modifications i may have to do. 

My other question is that i remember hearing when i was 13 or so that guys would put a frame from a convertible car under a coupe or sedan for more strength. is there truth to this or am i way off? Also would year matter here either and no i do not mind a little bit of modification for this either. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A '66 frame will work. Only difference is the pointed section of the front crossmember. Cosmetic only. All convert frames were boxed,and not C-shaped like the hardtop frames. Buick Gran Sports from '65-'67 had boxed frames on their hardtops. Everybody else saved them for the convertibles. A boxed frame is stronger, more rigid, and much heavier. If you can find a skylark or ragtop frame, go for it!!! You can use the frame of any '66-'67 chevelle, skylark, cutlass, f=85, tempest, etc. Sorry to hear the news. In CA, we don't know what a bad frame is, unless we run into a pole!!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There was a guy on e-bay selling sand blasted repainted 1967 GTO frames for $2400....saww them last week. He is somewhere in the mid-west....Thats all I remember. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Now I remember..e-bay#130282380318. The shop is in Mesquite ,Texas. Shipping is available. Looks like a good product. BTW...you could order a 67 GTO with a heavy duty chassis....which is actually a convertible frame. Boxed rather than open rail. negative points: convertible chassis were prone to rust out, due to lack of good drainage....Eric:cheers


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> A '66 frame will work. Only difference is the pointed section of the front crossmember. Cosmetic only. All convert frames were boxed,and not C-shaped like the hardtop frames. Buick Gran Sports from '65-'67 had boxed frames on their hardtops. Everybody else saved them for the convertibles. A boxed frame is stronger, more rigid, and much heavier. If you can find a skylark or ragtop frame, go for it!!! You can use the frame of any '66-'67 chevelle, skylark, cutlass, f=85, tempest, etc. Sorry to hear the news. In CA, we don't know what a bad frame is, unless we run into a pole!!!
> Jeff


alright,thanks alot, thats the info i was needing, and some great news for me arty:

Oh and that would almost be exactly why i need a frame  I'm finally getting out of my depression mode and looking for answers on what i will do to fix her


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Goatman, That's a sweet looking GTO in your avatar....whats wrong with the chassis? Eric


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Goatman, That's a sweet looking GTO in your avatar....whats wrong with the chassis? Eric


the left frame rail is kinked at the curve that comes around the back of the front wheel, and the lower control arm has been ripped off welds and all.... And yes it still is a beautiful car even as it sits....

Ill be looking to trade my newly rebuilt and awesome running 455 and Th400 for a rolling body and frame hopefully in the future.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A good fabrication shop could probably fix what you have...


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> A good fabrication shop could probably fix what you have...


I could do it my self, but the mid-part of the frame (body section) has multible ripples and bends in it as well as the mangled front section. My intentions for the car is a pro-touring type vehicle, so i might as well upgrade to a convert. frame while i have the excuse:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well as long as you are fantasizing...try this site...Street Rod Garage These guys make Sweeeeet custom chassis for all GM a body cars. :cool


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

too bad you had to be in kansas:

1967 gto frame


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

the posting expired for me but yea,San Fransisco is a little far away haha....

Come on i'm sure there is someone out there that would trade a roller frame and body for a 455 and a 400trans


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll gladly trade you frames......
See mine in my thread "the GTO is here".....


----------

